# Nissan Versa 2010 Hatchback - Alarm not working



## nissanrox (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey guys,

Hope all is well. I bought a very lightly used Nissan Versa 2010 hatchback and the alarm seems to not be working. When I lock the car doors, they lock fine and you hear the beep. Problem is, the beep sounds super weak like its dying and the alarm does not work at all. I tried opening the door, pushing the car, etc and the car alarm never works. How can I fix this? All help appreciated!  PS: I am new to cars so please done flame me. It sounds like a super easy fix lol. I tried the horn reset and it didnt work.


----------

